# Blade Clamps for Axminster AWSS-18



## Coxylee (1 Feb 2013)

Hello all,

I'm new to this site and scroll sawing and have recently purchased an Axminster AWSS-18 scroll saw. I read on an old post on here somewhere that I may be able to convert this saw to take 'non-pinned' blades?

Does anyone know if this is the case, and if so, where i would be able to purchase a clamping system to convert it.

Thanks in advance.
Lee


----------



## boysie39 (2 Feb 2013)

Lee welcome to the forum , I'm afraid I can't help you with this as I pretty new here myself , Iseem to recall something about changing from pined to pin less on here I will have a look and if I find anything I will post it .

In the meantime someone might come along and supply an answer.


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2013)

Hi Lee welcome to the forum i am going to Axminster in Warringto this afternoon will ask for you.
GEOFF.


----------



## Coxylee (2 Feb 2013)

Many thanks Geoff, look forward to hearing from you.


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Feb 2013)

Hi Lee Axminster do not do sell blade conversions kits for any scrollsaws.
I had a chat to the staff their and thae know nothing about them sorry.
Draper tools used to sell blade adapters for their machines but i think their dangerous and fly off with a bit of broken blade stuck out.
or get lost in your work shop i have used them and its not funny when it happens.
Geoff


----------



## Coxylee (3 Feb 2013)

Ok, well thank you for enquiring anyway, your very kind. 

Will just have to practice changing the blade more often to make it quicker!!


----------



## Bryan Bennett (3 Feb 2013)

I would have have a chat with Axminster go to their web site,and speak with their technical services.I was waiting for Geoffry to get back to you.I phoned them yesterday and it is possible to fit non pinned blades but it means removing a guard.,which they are not to keen on.Please contact them and they will be able to help you.Welcome to a GREAT site.

Bryan


----------



## Coxylee (3 Feb 2013)

Thanks Bryan. 

I was playing around last night as am new to scroll sawing and was cutting out my first piece. I have actually removed the lower guard on the bottom arm which has now made changing the blade and doing internal cuts A LOT easier. I understand that the guard is obviously there for a reason, but was spending the majority of my time and patience trying to align the bloody blade!! 

Cheers,
Lee


----------



## boysie39 (3 Feb 2013)

Hi Lee ,I think most of the folk on here have at sometime removed parts from their saws which were surplus to requirements . :roll: 

I have done this myself just be careful that their is no danger using the saw without what you have taken off.


----------



## Gill (3 Feb 2013)

Coxylee":3dkmvpgi said:


> I understand that the guard is obviously there for a reason...


:lol: I wouldn't bet on it! It strikes me that there are quite a few scroll saws on the market which have been designed by people who have never used one.

It sounds as if you've resolved your problem, which is good news. If you hadn't, I was going to suggest asking Frank Pozsgai if he has anything suitable.


----------



## Geoffrey (3 Feb 2013)

Hi that Fran pozsga as increased his range of saw clamps since i last looked some of these new saws would be ok if the clamps had pivots
to help keep the blade parallel.
As in a Parallel scrollsaw it's know wonder newbies break so many blades i asked yesterday at axy how can you put pin less blades in a saw meant for pinned blades he said he had job to do and will get back to me never saw him again.
SORRY but it does my head in. i did notice that the saws on display all had pinned blades in the clamps.
Geoff.


----------



## Gary Morris (3 Feb 2013)

Hi
Came across this, hope it helps
http://www.shesto.co.uk/p2242/Scroll_Sa ... _info.html

Gary


----------



## Coxylee (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks for all the info guys.

i will look into the last post with the Olson conversion kits, as looks like a fairly straight forward bit of kit.

I have to admit, now i have removed the lower guard, it has made changing the blade and doing internal work so much easier! Have purchased some new blades from 'Hobbies' and they have slightly narrower pins, so i am able to drill a smaller entry hole, thus being able to cut tighter designs. 

I am still new to the scroll sawing world, but am enjoying the new challenge and desgins i can create and add to my current portfolio.

Many thanks,
Lee


----------

